# Surf Fishing areas Fort Walton Beach



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

I will be at the Holiday Inn Fort Walton Beach this weekend and all of next week and I know it will be busy due to spring break and fishing behind a resort does not sound fun to me. I spend much of my visits to the gulf surf fishing but typically stay at State Parks and have no issue finding a good place to fish but this time I need to find a couple decent places to surf fish.

Looking at satellite maps, I'm seeing several beach's/parks that are possibilities.

*John Beasley Park
*East Beasley Park
*Telescope Beach
*Eglin Beack Park 
*Several pull offs that appear to have parking

Any suggestions or comments on the listed places above or any other recommendations on where to surf fish would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

John Beasley and East JB is always too busy IMO. Too close to the pier as well. 

I don't think Eglin beach park is open to the public. 

I would cross the pass into Destin and fish Henderson. If you're dead set on the island I would go to one of the access' between telescope and Eglin beach. 

I always prefer to be East of the pass and pier, get to them before they see 100 other rigs and boats.

A lot of great action at the flats be the coast guard station. But you need a pass from Eglin to access that beach now. It's free just watch a video

Also, heck of a name you chose


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

NKlamerus said:


> John Beasley and East JB is always too busy IMO. Too close to the pier as well.
> 
> I don't think Eglin beach park is open to the public.
> 
> ...





How do I go about getting a pass for the coast guard station?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You don't get a pass for the actual station, just the beach next to it

I think you go online to the Jackson gaurd website


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did get the beach pass. Much less crowded. Didn't do all that great but still had a good time.


----------

